# New to the Site, New to Predator Hunting



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

Until the last year, the only predators I have killed were all incidental. I've never gone out to target them specifically. I think I've watched too many Randy Anderson DVDs, so now I've got the bug!

For a guy like me who is just getting into predator calling, what types of things should I get and what items have you found to be a waste of money and time? I'm not rich by any means and don't want to blow money if I can avoid it.

Here is what I have as of now:

Remington 700 SPS in 223 Remington with a Leupold Mark AR 3-9x40 scope
2 Primos Power Dogg e-callers (donated by a friend who upgraded to fox-pros)
Assorted Primos calls (Hot Dog, Lil' Dog, Ki Yi)

I don't have a lot as far as camo clothing goes. I've never worn much of it while hunting big game. I have two pairs of pants and a hoodie, all Mossy Oak Tree Stand. None of it is waterproof and its all fairly thin stuff. I only wear it because its comfortable and easy to move around in.

I'd also appreciate any tips to help me avoid so much error with my trials







. I can't wait to get started and spend more time in the field!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You've got all you need. Now just spend the time and get out there and call every chance you can. Some guys spend more time shopping than they do scouting / calling. Put the numbers in your favor and success will be yours.









I don't even worry about camo anymore, and surely not about scent. Setup correctly, and you could be out there in a hot pink track suit and still stack em up.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. The weather is supposed to clear up. I'll be out there.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Catcapper is our resident UN-camo spokesman. Hunts everything from foxes up to lions in blue jeans and a carhartt jacket. So don't sweat the skimpy camo stuff, Chris is right. Also, have confidence in your setup. You've got a super quality rifle and optic coupled with some half decent noisemakers. Setup where you think they are or have seen them and think things through, you're bound to make it happen soon enough!


----------



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got a couple of spots I marked on GPS during deer season that I thought might be productive. They are large grassy flats that are 500 to 600 yards long by 200 yards wide with elk trails leading from timber into the meadows. Lots of sign with hair in it. Figured I'd check wind and try and get elevated and call. Both spots are within 1 mile of a dump.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken_Grease said:


> I've got a couple of spots I marked on GPS during deer season that I thought might be productive. They are large grassy flats that are 500 to 600 yards long by 200 yards wide with elk trails leading from timber into the meadows. Lots of sign with hair in it. Figured I'd check wind and try and get elevated and call. Both spots are within 1 mile of a dump.


With that much distance, if you were careful about getting in and moving low, using landmarks to stay out of sight from where you think the yotes might be you could realistically make 3 or 4 stands in that distance. Depending on terrain, plan on keeping 1/4-1/2 mile between sets, but don't feel like they have to be a full mile apart.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Sound like a good place to start! Just play the wind, cloths dont make it happen, but the wind can really mess things up in a hurry! Like Chris and Ebbs said, get out there and give it a go. You will have a "BLAST" at least we hope so..... By the way welcome to the site!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the site ! Ebbs and Chris pretty much nailed it. BTW Chris, maybe some pics of you modeling that track suit ? LOL


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

If you will pm me I will send you a closed reed call, You can start playing around with hand calling. I make them mostley out of horns"antlers", sounds like your well on your way to being sucked in like the rest of us!!


----------

